# [Emulacion]VirtualBox, Qemu o WMware? (Abierto)

## k4in

Hola de nuevo, esta vez vengo a preguntar, segun su experiencia que software de virtualizacion es mejor? hasta ahora solo e probado con virtualbox y no de una forma extensiva, basicamente lo que busco es estabilidad y compatibilidad (que pueda ejecutar el mayor numero de software sin mayor problema), y como mis necesidades son modestas solo necesito poder compartir archivos entre la maquina virtual y mi gentoo

----------

## JotaCE

aun que es comercial vmware se me hace una buena opcion

----------

## achaw

Yo probe los tres. Vmware nunca lo pude hacer funcionar, qemu (incluso con kqemu) me resulto muy lento, y VirtualBox me parecio el mejor. Pero como te digo no tengo la gran experiencia, igual, se trata de gustos...

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Virtualbox es bastante potente. Con qemu/kqemu he tenido problemas de velocidad y algún otro. Existen otros como bochs por si quieres echar un vistazo. 

Yo resaltaría esto:

virtualbox y vmware son probablemente los más sencillos de usar y configurar

virtualbox solo emula cpu's x86 (y recientemente creo que amd64, pero no he probado), vmware no recuerdo

qemu puede emular muchas cpus distintas, por lo que en ciertas circunstancias es la única opción libre viable que conozco

vmware es software propietario

En cuanto a compatibilidad, todas son más o menos lo mismo: si pueden emular una cpu x86, puedes instalar windows en cualquiera de ellas, y una vez hecho eso instalar cualquier programa windows es un juego de niños. No creo que haya grandes diferencias en ese sentido, aunque claro, yo uso una vm de este tipo dos veces al año, y casi siempre es para probar livecds de otros SO.

----------

## gringo

yo sólo tengo experiencia con qemu, kvm y vmware-server. (Qemu está mas bien pensado para emular otras arquitecturas así que yo lo dejaría estar amenos que necesites emular ppc, arm o algo deso). 

Si buscas algo amigable que se configura a base de clicks vmware debe ser lo que buscas.

saluetes

----------

## opotonil

Yo despues de probar qemu, kvm y vmware me he quedado con kvm, es el que mas me gusta pero tambien tiene sus inconvenientes...

 - Lo primero que necesitas un procesador con instrucciones de virtualizacion y una placa base compatible.

 - Lo segundo que no tiene ningun tipo de interface grafica para crear, arrancar, etc maquinas virtuales.

En cuanto a la transferencia de datos entre host y guest, simplemente decir que ya incorpora un servidor samba de manera que simplemente es una opcion al arrancar en la que le indicas que directorio quieres compartir sin necesidad de tener un servidor samba ni en el host ni en el guest (por supuesto si te quieres liar mas puedes montar un servidor smb y no necesitarias utilizar esta opcion todo depende de como montes la red virtual)

Si quieres algo mas sencillo vmware tambien esta bien.

Salu2.

----------

## ensarman

como se usa el KVM??? hasta ahora no se como usarlo :S

----------

## k4in

bueno al parecer qemu es el mas pesado asi que vamos por otro

no habia escuchado de kvm, no me importa matarme un rato en el comand line, pero realmente vale la pena?

----------

## ekz

No confundir emulación con virtualización, para lo segundo se necesita un procesador con instrucciones especiales, y por este método, "el computador virtual" iría más rápìdo que si fuera emulado.

 *Quote:*   

> Aunque a primera vista suena muy similar, virtualización no es lo mismo que emulación. La diferencia es que, mientras la virtualización “encapsula” una máquina virtual y le da acceso cuasi directo al hardware del equipo, la emulación crea un entorno de hardware completo, que puede no tener ninguna relación con el hardware donde se está ejecutando. ¿Más simple? La virtualización usa la misma arquitectura, y lo que hace es conectar la instancia virtual al hardware del equipo. El emulador parte de cero y crea todo un ambiente nuevo, en el que hasta el procesador puede ser “de mentira”, e incluso de una arquitectura distinta al del hardware original.

 

Lectura recomendada por mí   :Smile: 

Saludos!

----------

## JotaCE

 *ekz wrote:*   

> No confundir emulación con virtualización, para lo segundo se necesita un procesador con instrucciones especiales, y por este método, "el computador virtual" iría más rápìdo que si fuera emulado.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Aunque a primera vista suena muy similar, virtualización no es lo mismo que emulación. La diferencia es que, mientras la virtualización “encapsula” una máquina virtual y le da acceso cuasi directo al hardware del equipo, la emulación crea un entorno de hardware completo, que puede no tener ninguna relación con el hardware donde se está ejecutando. ¿Más simple? La virtualización usa la misma arquitectura, y lo que hace es conectar la instancia virtual al hardware del equipo. El emulador parte de cero y crea todo un ambiente nuevo, en el que hasta el procesador puede ser “de mentira”, e incluso de una arquitectura distinta al del hardware original. 
> 
> Lectura recomendada por mí  
> ...

 

Un emulador efectivamente crea un entorno e intenta reproducir el comportamiento de un circuito.

para los que gustamos de los videojuego arcade MAME es un buen ejemplo de emulador, todo el trabajo de las piezas electronicas CPUS, AUDIO, estan codificados en fuentes escritas regularmente en lenguaje C o ensamblador.

Es precisamente este codigo fuente en forma de driver (controlador) el que hace el trabajo de hacer esa reproduccion.

MAME hasta hace poco emulaba "a pura fuerza" sin usar las caracteristicas graficas del hardware. por lo que se podia tener un gran nivel de emulacion incluso bajo MSDOS.

el resto es historia!

----------

## k4in

aaa mira no sabia   :Razz: , entonces kvm se ve realmente bien me pondre a buscar mas, una pregunta si utilizo una virtualizacion puedo tener aceleracion por hardware de audio y video? por ejemplo correr aplicaciones direct x como juegos

----------

## ensarman

el virtual box es sumamente sencillo y bien raido a la vez, pero hay que cardar su modulo antes de usarlo

#modprobe vboxdrv

el resto es facilisimo

ahora me han dejado con una duda... cual es maquina virtual y cual es un emulador???

Qemu --> emulador, creo que ya quedo claro

VmWare -> ???

VirtualBox ->???

KVM -> maquina virtual

----------

## JotaCE

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> el virtual box es sumamente sencillo y bien raido a la vez, pero hay que cardar su modulo antes de usarlo
> 
> #modprobe vboxdrv
> 
> el resto es facilisimo
> ...

 

VMware es considerado por algunos sitios como un emulador pero en realidad es una maquina virtual, con el puedes controlar armar por ejemplo una red entre tu maquina real y tu maquina virtual y compartir tus recursos, lo que por su puesto no ocurre con un emulador.

Con VirtualBox pasa lo mismo, tambien es una maquina virtual.

 *Wikipedia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> QEMU es un emulador de procesadores basado en la traducción dinámica de binarios (conversión del código binario de la arquitectura fuente en código entendible por la arquitectura huésped). QEMU también tiene capacidades de virtualización dentro de un sistema operativo, ya sea Linux, Windows, o cualquiera de los sistemas operativos admitidos (de hecho es la forma más común de uso). Esta máquina virtual puede ejecutarse en cualquier tipo de Microprocesador o arquitectura (x86, x86-64, PowerPC, MIPS, SPARC, etc.). Está licenciado en parte con la LGPL y la GPL de GNU.
> 
> 

 

espero que se te aclare algo mas la pelicula.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> como se usa el KVM??? hasta ahora no se como usarlo :S
> 
> 

 

Aqui tienes informacion:

  - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KVM

  - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-579065-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc.html

Salu2.

PD: Comentar que a mi me esta funcionando perfectamente usando la USE gcc4, ya que imagino que sea la version que tienes y compilar gcc 3.x es un ratito.

----------

## k4in

ahora quiero probar kvm y despues de pasar unos problemas (tuve que usar gcc-3 para qemu-softmmu y decia que le faltaban unas cabeceras a mi kernel a la hora de emerger kvm) me topo con este error a la hora de compilar kvm (utilize el how-to de la wiki y el overlay layman)

```

Preparing kvm module

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r8/build M=`pwd` "$@"

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

  WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8/Module.symvers

           is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

  LD      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel/built-in.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel/svm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel/vmx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel/vmx-debug.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel/kvm_main.o

/bin/sh: scripts/genksyms/genksyms: No such file or directory

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel/kvm_main.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/work/kvm-41/kernel] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [all] Error 2

ERROR: app-emulation/kvm-41 failed.

Call stack:

             ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

             environment, line 3252:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

             environment, line 2468:  Called die

 The specific snippet of code:

              eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                   CC=\"$(get-KERNEL_CC)\"                   LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                   ${BUILD_FIXES}                   ${BUILD_PARAMS}                   ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)"                                           CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

The die message:

   Unable to emake HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LDFLAGS=   all

If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/temp/build.log'.

The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/kvm-41/temp/environment'.

```

----------

## opotonil

No es que sea yo muy habil interpretando los errores de emerge, pero parece que el problema sea con los modulos del kernel, si no me equivoco estas utilizando los que se compilan con kvm, prueba a utilizar los del kernel (quizas necesiten de alguna otra opcion que se agrege automaticamente al seleccionarlos).

Por si te puede ayudar:

```

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/kvm-69  USE="alsa gcc4 ncurses -bios -gnutls -kvm -qemu -sdl -test" 0 kB [1]

```

La necesidad de usar gcc3 si no me equivoco viene de activar la use "qemu".

Salu2.

PD: si pruebas con la configuracion de uses de arriva tus maquinas virtuales no tendran salida grafica al no utilizar "sdl", te tendras que conectar a ellas por vnc (kvm incorpora un servidor vnc).

----------

## Condex

Yo empleo VirtualBox(la versión OpenSource) y estoy muy contento con ella, funciona muy bien para el uso que yo le doy, usar un par de programas de Windows® que no tienen paralelo en Linux.

Es muy fácil de usar si lo necesitas para hacer algo rápido.

Me he fijado que VirtualBox tiene una opción en la máquina virtual para usar las extensiones de virtualización del procesador, aunque no lo he probado ya que mi PC no dispone de dichas extensiones(un Sempron de 32 bits). No sé si el uso de estas extensiones acelerará el rendimiento aunque sería interesante...  :Confused: 

¡Aburiño!

Condex-   :Cool: 

----------

